# which cmd can gives me computer name



## arich (Jan 7, 2008)

hi mates

i want to know the name of our PCs in netwrok from thier IP address 

i know the cmd to know IP address from the PC name (ping Pc name and you will get ip address)

but i want to know opposite

pls if you could help


----------



## Rhort (Mar 5, 2008)

Type *TRACERT nnn.nnn.nnn.nnn* to return the machine name.


----------



## arich (Jan 7, 2008)

i did but i couldnt see the black window cos it closed quickly

is there other way??


----------



## Rhort (Mar 5, 2008)

Run it from a *Command Prompt* window (Start\All Programs\Accessories\Command Prompt), not from the Start Menu's Run command.


----------



## arich (Jan 7, 2008)

cool 
thanks mate


----------

